# Sticky  Anyone visiting the US? We can ship to your hotel or the place you are staying at.



## detailersdomain

just like the title states:

If you are planning a trip to the US, we can ship you product(s) to your hotel or place that you are staying at.

www.detailersdomain.com

Feel free to email me at [email protected]

LMK


----------



## remal

handy to know:thumb: might give you a shout as I'm over in the US in 11 weeks:car:


----------



## The Cueball

Dam you!!!!!

I leave for the USA on Saturday!!!

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## dazz25

I leave for the US on Tuesday!
Theres me thinking my money would stay in my wallet while I was there!!!


----------



## detailersdomain

let me know guys order online and make sure we have the address to where you are staying at rm number etc..

we can do it, or drop us a call and we can do everything on the phone.

Phil


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I was only in the US in august, shame my obsession started when I got back. :lol:


----------



## detailersdomain

next time


----------



## Leemack

Nice one Phil - In the states in June mate so i'll have to give you a call with my HUUUGGE list - Might leave one or 2 of the kids in Florida so i can use the weight of their cases for detailing gear.



Some smuggle drugs, we smuggle Detailing gear :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

that would be great!


----------



## PrestigeChris

hiya phil, how many days notice would you need for the order to be delivered in the week of 30th march to 2nd april? my other half is staying in las vegas that week. thanks chris


----------



## detailersdomain

Vegas would need about 6-7 days please confirm stock, we are in NJ so that would be the east coast. 5-7 days to Vegas


----------



## PrestigeChris

thank you for the speedy reply, ill check dates and then see what i want off the website and get back to you. 

chris


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing don't forget the DW discount code.


----------



## RANGERS

Live in U.S. so you would ship here no problem


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great!:thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG

Brilliant Phil!


----------

